# Quantum Syncro Wagon windsheild needed



## Nevadan (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm continuing a QSW project and after taking the car cover off I see I have cracked windshield. This car is ready for daily use and I do need the windshield.

Does anyone know where to get one quickly?

Are the Audi 4000 or Audi 5000 windscreens the same?

I've looked in junkyards for two years and broke the only one I ever came across.

I'm willing to drive several hundred miles or have it shipped. I live in Reno.

My local glass shop says new ones haven't been available for many years.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Nevadan said:


> I'm continuing a QSW project and after taking the car cover off I see I have cracked windshield. This car is ready for daily use and I do need the windshield.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get one quickly?
> 
> ...


I think the Audi 4000 windshields are the same, but I've never tried to install one. Those are also tricky to find. I bought the last 3 new ones I knew to be available anywhere this past year and only one of them was any decent. I broke two trying to install it. and after analyzing the quality of the new aftermarket ones I had broken to my still decent factory one, I wish I had just sourced a good one from a junk yard even if it took more time. 

It is true that new ones haven't been made in years so your best bet is to browse ebay or a junkyard. I'm sure you know this, but a regular quantum has the same windshield, not that it makes one any easier to find. 

The trick to removing them is (*and this is only if you have a good seal to use once you get the windshield out*) to cut the inner lip of the seal inside the car up by the headliner with a razor enough that you can grab a bit of it with your hands. Just pull on the seal and it will tear all the way around the windshield and once you've made it all the way around you can just give it a light bump outwards with your fist and it will pop right out. I did it in my QSW in 5 minutes.


----------



## Nevadan (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply.

That's pretty much what I thought.

The one windshield that I broke was from a non-syncro wagon that did NOT have the softer rubber gasket/seal. It looked like an original factory install that was glued in with a very thin hard plastic "gasket". When I do find one I will use your method and cut with care. I'm tempted to buy a non-running QSW currently listed on Craigslist for the window only!!! Listed for $900 and probably available for $500.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Nevadan said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> That's pretty much what I thought.
> 
> The one windshield that I broke was from a non-syncro wagon that did NOT have the softer rubber gasket/seal. It looked like an original factory install that was glued in with a very thin hard plastic "gasket". When I do find one I will use your method and cut with care. I'm tempted to buy a non-running QSW currently listed on Craigslist for the window only!!! Listed for $900 and probably available for $500.


I know my windshield seal had the trim in it which is almost an extra retainer for the seal. But like I said, if you just cut that inner lip of the seal from the inside it will pop right out no matter how old and crusty the seal is though. The lip of the seal plus the retaining teeth that they have around the windshield frame to bite into the seal make it nearly impossible to remove without doing this. It is strange what your describing though with that one you broke. 

I'd buy that QSW though, especially if you could get it for $500 because then you've got your windshield and I'd probably buy a few parts off you to help make up the difference :laugh: 

Also, if you do get that car just for the windshield, when you get both windshields out be sure to compare one to the other. This was part of the reason I ended up breaking two brand new ones.. The new ones were marginally different in the corners which made the windshield not want to sit down in the frame with the new seal which ultimately caused the break. I would just hate to see you break the windshield with how hard they are to find. If it's an oem one then it should be no problem going in.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

All Quanutms use a rubber gasket to hold the windshield in. They are not glued in. 

The last new windshield I got too 8 months to get, rumored out of South America. It was too tall and had to be gorund down.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Quantum & 4000 do not share windshield glass.

If the car you're removing the glass from has the large rubber seal then just pry it loose inside the cabin and stick some thin rope behind it to push the seal away from the flange. Once you have the seal pushed away the glass should be able to tilt forward at the top enough to remove it from the opening.

Steve


----------



## Nevadan (Mar 18, 2007)

My local auto glass company found three windshields in Florida so one will be shipped here by next week. I'll let them know to check the fit against the one they're removing prior to install. They also had the gasket so I ordered one of those. I trust this shop since I've been using them for many years.

It's good to know the Audi windscreens are NOT the same, thank you.

Eventually I will find one from a junk yard and use the method described herein to remove it.

I'll update this once I get the work done.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Or, y'all could take the glass out the right way - no knife needed. 
Those plastic mouldings, in the windshield seal? That's a lock strip. Take them out. Run a plastic stick (or, hell, an old credit card even) between the glass & the seal (to break the rubber/dirt/glass bond), and lift the glass out of the seal. 
Literally, 5 minutes.


----------



## vonklink (Oct 5, 2015)

*QSW windshield*

Have a rolling parts car. with good W shield.

86 Wagon. lots of good rust free body parts.

J.B. in Idaho Falls Idaho 83401

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Nevadan (Mar 18, 2007)

*Rolling parts car*

Hey vonclink, If I were closer I would consider getting your parts car. See my post below for new windshield availability.


----------



## Nevadan (Mar 18, 2007)

*New QSW windscreen/windshield found.*

So I've found new windshields!!!!

They're available from RockAuto using part number FW00435N from original OEM part number 321845101H. It's got a nice tint in the upper part of the window which works very well.

Cost is $160 plus shipping.

I ordered one last month and had it professionally installed for another $100. It fit perfect, no sanding or grinding required. The original gasket was in good shape so they just sprayed some silicone on it to soften it up a bit.

I've ordered another one for a spare or to use in my other QSW which I'm converting to a 2.0 TD.


----------

